# Soundcard calibration - strange results



## TheMightyPig (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi all, 

I'm a new REW user, configuring 5.0 with:

OS - Mac 10.7.5
S/C - TC Electronic Konnekt48 (Firewire)
LineIn (Audio routing to counteract Mac/Java Firewire issues)
Soundflower (As LineIn). 

I had no joy at all until I installed LineIn and Soundflower. Now I have input readings and have attempted to calibrate with loopback, following REW help. The results seem a bit weird - The curve looks an acceptable shape - EXCEPT that it seems to begin at around 700Hz, rather than 20. I've monitored the loopback at the card and it sounds OK to me - can clearly hear the lower frequencies, but they are not represented on the graph. What am I doing wrong? Any thoughts appreciated. Graph attached. :wave:


----------



## jtalden (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi Mighty,
SoundFlower workaround is no longer needed per JohnM. See the just edited first post found *here*. Follow the link there to the Beta Version of REW for OS X.


----------



## TheMightyPig (Oct 6, 2011)

jtalden said:


> Hi Mighty,
> SoundFlower workaround is no longer needed per JohnM. See the just edited first post found *here*. Follow the link there to the Beta Version of REW for OS X.


Thanks. I'll give the latest Beta a go.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Push comes to shove, it’s highly unlikely you need a calibration file anyway. If budget interfaces like my TASCAM US122 have ruler-flat response, I’m sure your TC is even better!

Regards,
Wayne


----------

